# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Господь Брахма

## SergeiV

Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху! 
 Как правильно понимать, что Господь Брахма, находясь практически на одном уровне с Личностью Бога и обладая способностью проникать в смысл всего,что происходит *в духовном* и материальном мире ( ШБ 3.15.4 ком.), сам мечтает получить человеческое тело, способствующее обретению трансцендентного знания ( ШБ 3.15.24).
 Разве способность проникать в то, что происходит в духовном мире не позволяет обрести трансцендентное знание?

С поклоном и благодарностью, Шалаграм дас

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Единственное понимание, которое я могу предположить в даном случае, это то, что человеческая жизнь коротка по сравнению с жизнью полубогов, и потому главный вопрос можно решить довольно быстро. Также на земле, в отличие от райских и высших миров, наслаждения в равной степени уравновешены страданиями (а то и страданий больше, чем наслаждений), что создает реалистичную картину этого мира и не позволяет впадать в иллюзию. В раю и на высших планетах долгая жизнь, нет страданий (или почти нет), что может создавать иллюзию благополучия, которое расслабляет живое существо. А на земле можно увидеть все основные тенденции жизни, все плюсы и минусы и потому тут проще всего преисполиться решимости в духовной жизни.

----------

